# Freeze & Reboot on Resume



## no-tec (Aug 21, 2013)

Im using the N7 in my car, and whenever I use ignition, the N7 comes awake, but with in a few seconds will freeze and reboot after about 10 seconds (and gets stuck in a loop on the google unlock screen until I remove the power [ie turn turn car off]) It most recently started happening after switching to an OTG cable. It happens no matter if F-I, fast charge, deep sleep, or tasker is disabled / enabled.

I've read around that maybe this used to be an issue but was fixed?

I'm not using WiFi. Am using the latest build, and am using the OTG cable because a regular USB didn't seem to get enough amps to get out of a _green_ discharge state

I should note that after this reboot, and I'm back in the system, I can turn the car back on and resume activity as normal with charging active, but once the car shuts off again, the issues persist.

Any help is appreciated, thanks everyone.


----------



## no-tec (Aug 21, 2013)

I was running a wallwart from a cig lighter converter and that what was causing the problem it seems. I started using the USB port on the converter instead and I'm no longer having any freezing... for now.


----------

